
How Fractals Can Explain What's Wrong with Wall Street (1999) - kristopolous
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/multifractals-explain-wall-street/
======
brudgers
The article is by Benoit Mandelbrot. For better or worse, the illustrations
are linked but not embedded. They add considerably to the article.

